# Uber in Las Vegas we have a problem !!!



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

I am told I need to get my car inspection done for Las Vegas (Rasier ). Except I do not know where the approved places are in Las Vegas . Back office for Uber will not tell me, I am sent computer formed answers, that does not answer this simple question.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

in Los Angeles any state licensed auto shop is ok.

midas / goodyear / firestone are on the approved list here.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

uber is in vegas now?


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

In Phoenix you must go to Firestone or Goodyear only.


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> uber is in vegas now?


 100 peoples have sign up here. We are waiting for fun or hell to start. I will try Goodyear Friday. Thanks for the help. Crazy busy here hope it the same for you.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Farman vegas said:


> 100 peoples have sign up here. We are waiting for fun or hell to start. I will try Goodyear Friday. Thanks for the help. Crazy busy here hope it the same for you.


does vegas over referral bonus?


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Hey @Farman vegas! How's your "Uber in Vegas" wet dream working out for you so far? And you haven't even given a single UberX ride in Vegas yet?


No problems I have great patience I look forward to my 4 dollars rides and no money driving for uber in Las Vegas. At least you did not tell me Uber not coming to vegas. That is what I am always told here.


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> does vegas over referral bonus?


Yes it does.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Farman vegas said:


> Yes it does.


how much?


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> how much?


People have told me 250 a person. I have never asked i don't care about the fee here. I do it to help everyone here if I can. Life here is very hard for a cabbie. Everyone tells me uber will never come here. I enjoy the the battle. Keeps me busy. I look forward to having my chance to work with uber. Like the or 205 cities uber is in around the world, as of today.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Farman vegas said:


> People have told me 250 a person. I have never asked i don't care about the fee here. I do it to help everyone here if I can. Life here is very hard for a cabbie. Everyone tells me uber will never come here. I enjoy the the battle. Keeps me busy. I look forward to having my chance to work with uber. Like the or 205 cities uber is in around the world, as of today.


uber is definitely worthit for about 5 months 
so youll definitely have some fun
go for it dude work hard when it comes


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> uber is definitely worthit for about 5 months
> so youll definitely have some fun
> go for it dude work hard when it comes


Thanks, I work here never less that 72 hours a week.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Any BAR certified mechanic/shop can do the inspection for you, regardless of 'brand'.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

The Geek said:


> Any BAR certified mechanic/shop can do the inspection for you, regardless of 'brand'.


BAR is a California thing Geek, may not have that in NV. But any state licensed shop should be OK. What ever state agency licenses repair shops in NV.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

yay! i can uber when we go to vegas next month


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Raider said:


> yay! i can uber when we go to vegas next month


No. You cannot: https://uberpeople.net/threads/working-outside-of-my-home-state.2649/#post-25881


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

The Geek said:


> No. You cannot: https://uberpeople.net/threads/working-outside-of-my-home-state.2649/#post-25881


I think Raider meant that he could get around in Vegas on Uber...not drive for UberX.


----------



## Mark Cutsforth (Sep 27, 2014)

Farman vegas said:


> I am told I need to get my car inspection done for Las Vegas (Rasier ). Except I do not know where the approved places are in Las Vegas . Back office for Uber will not tell me, I am sent computer formed answers, that does not answer this simple question.


Hmmmm....

I just today received this email from Uber:
*
"Thanks for your email and for your interest in Uber! Unfortunately due to the regulatory issues in Las Vegas, we're currently pausing onboarding drivers for this city. We do not have a timeframe on how long it will be before we resume the onboarding process at this time. We'll reach out to you when we're ready to begin again!"*

Does anyone have any additional info on this?

Thanks!

-Mark


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

Surprising Uber is choosing to follow the law and not open up anyways. They have ignored court orders and regulations before.


----------



## Mark Cutsforth (Sep 27, 2014)

John W said:


> Tax
> 
> the taxi unions absolutely own the entire industry in Vegas...
> They are the hardcore unions..
> The kind that find out who you are, slash all your tires and set your car on fire..


That could be true, I say let them try it. In a world of dashcams, phone vids, etc. Let them try it, a couple of cabbies committing murder would kill the cab companies even quicker  The record companies owned all the masters, the studios own all the movies - it doesnt matter. There were wars over stagecoach vs train, newspaper vs television - technology always triumphs. Uber has had the laws rewritten all over the country. The have had time to practice up and get ready for the main event


----------



## Mark Cutsforth (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi John and thanks for that. I lived in NYC for many years and I LOVED the cabs! They were avail, they were cost effective, they worked. I love the cabs in Vegas also When I am at a hotel and want to go to another one it os great, getting a ride home from the airport, again, great! The main prob is that if you live 15 or more mons from the strip, cabs just dont come much of the time. They just dont. A friend of mine's mom had a heart attack, het got the call and wanted to rush to the hospital, he called a cab - it was Sat night, they said 4 hours to wait.... He lived 20 mins from the strip. His wife had the family car at work in a factyopry with no cell phone avail. Uber would have solved his problem. There are zillions like this.
Re more regulation, hell no, LESS regulation. Remove the artificial price fixing that the cabs have theat REQUIRE limos to charge $40/hr.

The cab lobby prevented the monorail from going to the airport, thus inconveniencing millions of people for years.

Uber/Schmuber - I am just looking forward to being able to have a guy come when I call him for $20 instead of not coming at all and if he does it is $60.

Hammers are bad, of course, but so are machetes
(I am too new on the forum to post a link, it woll not let me yet, but if you google this phrase
the cab driver murdered a passenger
you will see a cab driver hacking his passengers to death with a machete. Point is many humans are sick and twisted, etc.

I think we will see a merged market - the cabs handle Strip/Hotel/Airport - and then Uber/Lyft/a million other apps can service the rest.

That would work great

Anyhow, i am just a guitar player, so WTF!


----------



## Mark Cutsforth (Sep 27, 2014)

ah yes, the power of the strike - that will most likley be on the program as this play unfolds. The taxis are super powerful, but power comes from money and Uber has that. Also, in Boston and Milwaukee powerful grass roots citizenry working in tight harmony all united to defeat and cripple the taxi cartel monopoly.

One of the reuirements in Vegas - if you want to start a cab company, if you are somehow able to get approval from the Transit Authority, EVERY currently incumbant cab company is allowed to file a protest in court, that you have to fight, one by one. Imaging if Google needed Yahoo's permission to offer search services. What sort of crazy ****ed up thing is that? Once the truth gets outm and the scores of taxi hating Vegas residents comes forward, the iron grip will soften. It will take time, but it will happen.

Every major casino executive in vegas 15 years ago SWORE that online gaming would NEVER be legal. Now look at the landscape. All the casinos are on line.

Uber and the taxis may surpriose everyone, and do some sort of a joint venture. It is critical to understand that the vast majority of Vegas reseidents are woefully underserved and over charged for crappy cab service. The cab companies don't even want this business. They may all surprise us yet.

I would love to take taxis bar hopping, to the airport and the strip club. But if my mom needs to go to the doctor (she cant drive) and I am on tour and cant take her, I would rather have a rideshare driver take her on time and at a reasonable cost, that to have her miss her appt cuz the taxi never shows up.

Thats allz I know!



-Mark


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

BOSsMAn said:


> Surprising Uber is choosing to follow the law and not open up anyways. They have ignored court orders and regulations before.


The entrenched interests in Las Vegas is well documented. Any business that wishes to operate in Las Vegas needs to subscribe to a hierarchical order. Failure to do so would be very unwise for those in charge.


----------



## Mark Cutsforth (Sep 27, 2014)

John W said:


> Can I correct you on some terminology... The taxi cartel monopoly. I can only speak of the taxi industry in San Diego only place I was a cab driver.. They are neither a Cartel or a monopoly. Each individual driver is an independent business owner. The drivers are not employees of the taxi companies. They only lease the cab from them. In the same way someone would lease other business equipment to operate their business. That is where the influence of the taxi company absolutely ends.
> Sure they expect the payment of the lease amount. My operational cost for the lease never exceeded 24%. For that 24% I got a new car every few years and it also covered all insurance costs and maintenance on their car. Pretty good deal. I find it interesting that UBER charges 25% of *every single call. *Even with that steep lease amount.. I still operated the business with a 60%-65% profit margin.. Everything including federal/state taxes.
> As far as being a monopoly, the monopoly is not the taxi industry but rather the city... Most cities oversee and regulate the taxi industry. As being a transportation monopoly absolutely not true... There are 100's of transportation options. Everything from a CartoGo program actually sharing a rent a car to at least 12-different taxi companies, than on top of that the 100 or so limo services, to even pedicabs and renting a bike..The common thread through all those options? They all are regulated by the city.. That is where the monopoly lies.
> Travis Kalanick has clearly shown that he will not operate under regulations or in that matter court orders by federal judges. When UBER was issued a cease and desist order his response was very clear.. We're going to operate the business any way against the order.
> ...


----------



## Mark Cutsforth (Sep 27, 2014)

Well put sir. You make many (most) very valid points. A couple of things - I know very little about the inner workings of Uber, once I hang out in here for a while, I may indeed have much negative thoughts on them as well. I guess what I am saying is that some-sort-of-technology-drivien ride share system or company makes a lot of sense for this specific city. I am seeing that looking at the whole picture will take much longer than this evening alone. I think I am Ok with the following:

1) If anyone wants to establish a new cab or public transportation company operating in Las Vegas, before they may do so, the existing companies can file protests, blocking injunctions, and tie up the process for years. That is wrong plain and simple. If I want to open a coffee shop, Starbucks does not have the legal right to stop me. This crazy system was designed by cab company owners years ago, spoon fed to the legislatures who wrote them into law. This must change. It makes no sense at all, for any reason, except to protect the incumbent companies. 

2) My personal experience, together with that of friends and family, over a sample of the previous 10 years is that if you are at the airport/club/hotel, you can easily get a cab with little wait, they will drive you where you want to go safely and effectively, and most of the time honestly. That part of the system is awesome.

The part that doesnt work and needs to be addressed as a deficit in the services delivery system existing today is if you are 10 mins or more away from anyu of the locations listed previously you may simply NOT be able to call a cab to drive you. The cab companies for whatever reason do not see the neeed to provide this service to the community. A system such as Uber or Lyft or Whatever, has the potential to provide this service.

Other than that, there is a lot more to hash out in Vegas.

The ironic part is that in 50 years or less, the automated driverless car will replace all the cabs, and if the drivers choose to strike over that, it wil not make any difference.

This is sort of like a big fight over AM radio - in a few years, it wont matter. And by the way, Uber will most likely among the first to mass order driverless cars and insert them into there system. So everyone is ****ed in the end.

I enjoy the discussion, thank you!


----------



## Dave (Apr 12, 2014)

Travis K would probably wind up with a horse head in his bed if he launched in Vegas.


----------

